# Error in up graphical interface



## Anarchist (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I installed freebsd recently, it's an amazing system, but xorg is giving me a headache!
I tried to install mate, xfce, gnome, but it doesn't start with startx, nor does slim start!
xorg log errors are as follows:

```
Open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section
Fatal Server error
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for ali framebuffer devices
```
I thank those who help me!
My machine is quad core 1.10 GHz 
4gb RAM
500gb HD
video drive is intel HD graphics
My processer is intel


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 11, 2019)

Anarchist said:


> I tried to install mate, xfce, gnome, but it doesn't start with startx, nor does slim start!


XFCE does not start with startx. It uses its own startup script: `startxfce4`
No configuration necessary except video card.

You will need to configure your Intel CPU's DRM driver first.


			Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki
		

You may need to install a package depending on your DRM driver version needed .
Details here on setup:


			Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki
		


What is your quad core 1.10ghz processor?
You can find out with this command: `dmesg|head`


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 11, 2019)

It looks like you might have an Intel N4200 CPU which is Apollo Lake CPU.
Not sure FreeBSD DRM driver supports that one yet.

We do have generic drivers for such cases.


			GraphicsOld/SCFB - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Anarchist (Nov 11, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> It looks like you might have an Intel N4200 CPU which is Apollo Lake CPU.
> Not sure FreeBSD DRM driver supports that one yet.


My CPU is N3450


----------

